# Breeding Lutino Pearl baby



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

This question is really for the breeders out there, I am loving Tiels so much I am looking into getting a breeding pair and to have a go at hand rearing, I think there are so many Tiels over here in the pet shops that are so say hand reared and you can see straight away they haven’t really been hand reared with love, I would be so into doing it for the joy and pleasure of it and spend time with the babies socialising them to develop great pet birds and then only sell to people that will give them good homes. 

But this is where I need the breeders help, I personally am also looking for a lutino pearl (ideally hen) for myself as a pet, now I was thinking if I could get the right adult breeding genetics for this baby I could also hand rear my own hand tame pet, which would be great to keep one of the first hand reared babies, so if you know what mix of mutation adults I would need to get a lutino pearl baby please can you advise.

There is a big breeder bird sale coming up in Brisbane in a few weeks so would be good to have a look there, also one the largest Breeder bird sales in Australia (people come from all over Australia for this one) is coming up in November which would be another good place to look, so I am hoping I will be able to get the adults I would need from one or both of these places, but I will be looking for healthy adults that come from good breeders so if there is any other advise you breeders can give me in what to look for to ensure the birds I purchase are from good breeders please can you advise. 

Jenny


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What you want to look for is a breeder that knows the genetic background on their birds.

In regards to breeding for a lutino pearl what you would prefer is a pearl male that is split to lutino. he can be paired with either a lutino or a lutino pearl. If you find a pearl pied male split to lutino, even better because pied helps with better feathering to the head and crest feathers.

If you are interested in handfeeding why don't you contact several breeders and ask them about learning how to handfeed and wean out babies for them. I used to do that for several years. If the breeder supplied all the food needed to handfeed and wean out I charged $10 per bird, and got to have my pick of one free baby out of every 6 babies I weaned out.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks srtiels for the advise, I think this may be a little trickier than I first thought, I was guessing a lutino hen, but I expect it will not be easy to get a male pearl split to lutino, (I am guessing there will be nothing obvious in his appearance as to tell?) I hope I don’t get people lie to me just to sell a bird lol.

On the pearl pied split lutino male part, if it is pearl pied would the baby’s only end up being pearl pied luntino and not full pearls?

What I have read on the genetics, (if I cannot get a pearl male split to lutino), the option may be to breed him myself, if I have understood correctly in order to get a male pearl split to luntino both parents are going to need a pearl gene to get pearl male plus one will need to be lutino, either carrying pearl gene or lutino pearl?

I think I will need to get a good book on the mutation side of things can anyone advise a good one, I am certainly finding this interesting and would be a challenge, am i aiming to high for first birds? lol

Jenny


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*if I have understood correctly in order to get a male pearl split to luntino both parents are going to need a pearl gene to get pearl male plus one will need to be lutino, either carrying pearl gene or lutino pearl?*
*-----------------------------------------------*
Yes...if you breed for this you would hold back the male babies. later they would be paired with either lutinos or pearls. If paired with lutinos you can sex the babies once feathered. The lutino females would be pearled and the males would not, but they would be split to pearl.


----------

